# Freebe free



## Mizer (Jun 3, 2012)

The local electric utility has been tree trimming in my area, I asked them what they were doing with the logs and they said they were having to take them to Nashville and pay to dump them. They were happy to give me these, all W.O, a couple of them will need to be trimmed up but still good for free. [attachment=6339]
[attachment=6338]


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 3, 2012)

The price is right, works for me!


----------



## JMC (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice haul, several of the logs I've been sawing lately have been rescued the same way by others I just get to saw them.


----------



## phinds (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey, free is a great price.


----------



## Mizer (Jun 4, 2012)

I scored three more W.O. logs today. It will come to an end soon though, they are almost done.


----------



## gvwp (Jun 7, 2012)

Great score there and the price is right. Around here if you mention the word sawmill everybody holds their hand out and expects top dollar for those types of logs. Lots of people wanting to give away trees but they always seem to be close to houses or power lines.


----------

